# Tabacos Baez Series SF Tabacos Baez Series SF Toro Cigar Review - Okay for Price



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Not a spot for Robusto size, so put it here. Decent cigar for price paid. Burned well, lots of smoke. Coffee, cocoa, wood tastes predominate. Just ...

Read the full review here: Tabacos Baez Series SF Tabacos Baez Series SF Toro Cigar Review - Okay for Price


----------

